# Boeing L-15 Scout



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

The *Boeing L-15 Scout* or YL-15 was a small, piston engine liaison aircraft built by Boeing in very small numbers after World War II. It was a short take-off and landing (STOL) aircraft powered by a 125 hp Lycoming engine. The L-15 was an attempt by Boeing to expand its product line as World War II drew to a close, and Boeing's production of combat aircraft declined. Boeing decided against marketing the L-15 as a general aviation aircraft, and the twelve that were produced went to the United States Army for testing, then were transferred to the United States Fish and Wildlife Service in Alaska for various duties.
*Design[edit]*
The scout was a conventional geared aircraft that was also tested on ski and float gear. The unique fuselage tapered sharply behind the pilot similar to a helicopter fuselage, with a high-mounted boom supporting the tail surfaces. The original design included a single vertical stabilizer, but two small downward-mounted stabilizers were used on production models. Spoiler-ailerons were used for roll control, and full length flaps were mounted on the trailing edge of the wings. The rear fuselage was all-window, and the tandem co-pilot could swivel the chair rearward.
Although its cruise speed was only 101 mph, the aircraft was rated to be towed by another aircraft at speeds up to 160 mph
*General characteristics*

*Crew:* Two (pilot and observer)
*Length:* 25 ft 3 in (7.70 m)
*Wingspan:* 40 ft 0 in (12.20 m)
*Height:* 8 ft 8½ in (2.65 m)
*Wing area:* 269 ft2 (25.0 m2)
*Empty weight:* 1,509 lb (686 kg)
*Loaded weight:* 2,050 lb (932 kg)
*Powerplant:* 1 × Lycoming O-290-7 four cylinder air cooled horizontally opposed engine, 125 hp (93 kW)
*Performance*

*Maximum speed:* 97 knots (112 mph, 180 km/h)
*Cruise speed:* 88 knots (101 mph, 163 km/h)
*Stall speed:* 30 knots (35mph, 56 km/h)
*Service ceiling:* 16,400 ft (5,000 m)
*Rate of climb:* 628 ft/min (3.2 m/s)
*Wing loading:* 7.62 lb/ft2 (37.3 kg/m2)
*Power/mass:* 0.061 hp/lb (0.10 kW/kg)
*Endurance:* 2¼ hours normal, 5½ hours with external fuel

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

All over the net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

Редкая птица. Boeing L-15 Scout

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

This Is the Only Flying YL-15 Scout in the World | airspacemag.com | Air & Space Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## PFVA63 (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi,
That's fascinating. Thanks for sharing
Pat


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 2, 2019)

I had a new set of brakes to fit an L-15. After I found I could not use them on my Ercoupe I sold them to an outfit that is restoring one of the surviving L-15's


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 2, 2019)

I recently saw that one is flying.
https://www.airspacemag.com/airspace...out-180973135/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------

